# I'D this Armoured Car Please?



## Crusader74 (May 7, 2011)

Any one have an idea what type of vehicle this is?  Think it might belong to a PSD crowd..


----------



## mike_cos (May 7, 2011)

It's the last Wacky Race winner


----------



## 18C4V (May 7, 2011)

Mad Max!!!


----------



## Polar Bear (May 7, 2011)

tires suck if not fake pic


----------



## Crusader74 (May 7, 2011)

Its not a fake pic..


----------



## mike_cos (May 7, 2011)

Irish said:


> Its not a fake pic..


Really?... you have taken you?


----------



## Crusader74 (May 7, 2011)

I didn't take the pic but I have seen it else where.


----------



## mike_cos (May 7, 2011)

PB is right... wheels sucks... (like Renault4 wheels)....


----------



## Marauder06 (May 7, 2011)

18C4V said:


> Mad Max!!!



That's exactly what I thought.

Looks like something we cobbled together in '04, when all the bombs started and we didn't have anything uparmored.


----------



## mike_cos (May 7, 2011)

it could be a customized Land Rover like this last model.... but.. those wheels....puah...


----------



## Dame (May 7, 2011)

SPV400 Light Armored Vehicle
http://defense-update.com/newscast/0410/news/spv400_15042010.html
Now I gotta find the other one.


----------



## mike_cos (May 7, 2011)

Dame said:


> SPV400 Light Armored Vehicle
> http://defense-update.com/newscast/0410/news/spv400_15042010.html


chapeau!!... but this is mine pic.... we wanna now about Irish pic...


----------



## Polar Bear (May 7, 2011)

It is a fake pic I don't care where you have seen it


----------



## Polar Bear (May 7, 2011)

It is a land rover


----------



## Dame (May 7, 2011)

I found the website and submitted a question about it.
http://thebrigade.thechive.com/2011...on-24-hq-photos/choose-weapon-05_06_11-920-5/


----------



## Manolito (May 7, 2011)

The vehicle in the first picture has dual wheels in the rear and the one Mike has is a single wheel design.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 7, 2011)

Looks like th Black Water Grizzly, maybe one of the first runs...

http://defense-update.com/products/g/grizzly_bw.htm


----------



## digrar (May 8, 2011)

It's got a bit of the old Stripes battle wagon about it...


----------



## JBS (May 9, 2011)

It could be a Lenco variant, and if it is, it's an old one from the look of it: http://www.swattrucks.com/products.aspx

Or, it quite possibly could be a custom job on a Batt: http://www.swat-vehicles.com/batt.php


----------



## AWP (May 9, 2011)

My hooptie rollin', tailpipe draggin'
heat don't work an' my terp keeps naggin'
Ghetto up armored, protection's minimal
"Go to war with the Army you've got" sounds criminal.
Bumper’s all scraped up but made of solid metal,
Scared of our CAS so we strap -17 panels.
Hit the Burger King and my TL starts to freak,
His stomach’s been livin’ on MRE’s for a week,
Patrollin’, my DL’s expired
Marines try to dis an’ say my ride looks tired.


----------



## mike_cos (May 10, 2011)

watch this ... is a mexican narco-monster....


----------



## Marauder06 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## mike_cos (May 10, 2011)

ROFLMAO! WTF is this?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 10, 2011)

I call it... The SpearMobile.


----------



## AWP (May 10, 2011)

This thread is what Lucius Fox' acid trips must look like.


----------



## Dame (May 11, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> View attachment 4150


Dude, You totally jacked that ride from my Uncle Chuey, din't choo!  Mayn, he gonna let loose when he fines out where it went.


----------



## Robbie2213 (May 11, 2011)

Sort of looks like a low-ride version of the "buffalo".  This is one here with its angry pitchfork raised, ready for Frakenstein removal.


----------



## x SF med (May 12, 2011)

Here's one for the 'green" crowd  the eco friendly armored smart car...  weapons sold separately...

I have to caption this too....   Well, just go over that hill, around the corner and then follow the signs, you'll find the Aberdeen Proving Grounds....

Or.... so that's what happens when you put a Bradley in the dryer....


----------



## x SF med (May 12, 2011)

How would you like to meet this thing though?  I don't even know what it is or why it exists - it's large and has frigging huge spinning knifeat the end of a really long arm... a Transformer killer?


----------



## mike_cos (May 12, 2011)

x SF med said:


> How would you like to meet this thing though?/quote]


Bwuahahahah..... Hey mate... where the fuck you go get these pictures??? LMAO!..
Seem the tool used to break-in in Abbottabad...


----------



## x SF med (May 12, 2011)

The internetswebthingysearchenginestuffinmultipleflavors helps ....  I learned from Free and Mara...


----------



## mike_cos (May 12, 2011)

wowIthoughtyou'vestolenfromyourpatients.... lol


----------



## JBS (May 12, 2011)

Storm Chaser?


----------



## Robbie2213 (May 12, 2011)

Didn't realize Dodge was into the Storm Chaser manufacturing lol


----------



## QC (May 12, 2011)

I hear a Steppenwolf moment coming on.


----------



## digrar (May 13, 2011)

x SF med said:


> How would you like to meet this thing though? I don't even know what it is or why it exists - it's large and has frigging huge spinning knifeat the end of a really long arm... a Transformer killer?
> View attachment 4166



It's for loading ore, digs off of a stock pile and puts it onto a ship, train, another stockpile, conveyor belt what ever.


----------



## x SF med (May 13, 2011)

digrar said:


> It's for loading ore, digs off of a stock pile and puts it onto a ship, train, another stockpile, conveyor belt what ever.


 
I still think a blade the size of an office block on a machine that takes up a portion of a county is pretty impressive....   I wonder if it could be used to kill rampaging hoardes of Zombies or aliens?


----------



## Manolito (May 13, 2011)

This is a slide show of that machine and a Dozer
Bill


----------



## digrar (May 13, 2011)

Little baby dozer. No wonder it got misplaced :)


----------



## Crusader74 (May 15, 2011)

Found it!

*Additional Options – and Possible Trends*
*

*
*Granite APC-1,
“The Rock”
(click to view full)*​​MDT Armor can also create MDT-DAVs using the Mercedes G-Wagen as a base platform. This may be welcome news to Mercedes, as the G-Wagens have been *tried by several NATO armies and found wanting* in Afghanistan due to their lack of protection. Britain, meanwhile, is finding that its Land Rovers have significant limitations when used in Iraq.
With alternatives like Force Protection’s *Cougar*, KMW’s *Dingo 2*, Thales-ADI’s *Bushmaster* or Iveco’s Panther sitting in the $500,000 – $1 million range, MDT-DAVs or similar low-end protected vehicles may find their way into a number of Western militaries before long.
One example may already be on display in Iraq. Though it’s slightly more expensive than the MDT-DAV and perhaps more comparable to Israel’s Ze’ev, Granite Global Services *Ford F550-based APC-1 (aka. “The Rock”)* offers a purpose-designed urban warfare vehicle that *has performed well in Iraq*, at about the price of an up-armored Hummer.


----------



## Dame (May 15, 2011)

Holy crap, Oirish. I'm gonna hand my Google Fu scepter to you. (I'm keeping the crown.) I have been looking and inquiring and generally making an internet tilt at this windmill for the last a week. Good on ya!


----------

